# Sigelei Legend V2 from Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (26/9/14)

*SIGELEI LEGEND V2*


*. Mod is Made Of high quality stainless steel.

. Legend can fit 18350 18650 battery with different tubes.

. Smart mod with Gravity Sensing System.

. Has a larger screen size, more comfortable to read the on-screen data.

. Popular design with venting holes for air flow.

. Adjustable voltage (3-6v) and wattage (3-15w)

R950-00*

Reactions: Like 1


----------

